# Lexmark z32 printer

## grj

Has anyone installed the Lexmark z32 printer under Gentoo? It appears the Lexmark sight only has rpm based drivers. Is there a way to use this package under Gentoo?

Thanks,

----------

## taskara

yeah should be able to. 

you can "emerge rpm" and then you can run the lexmark package.

----------

